# Sealing plumbing penetration in boiler room firewall drywall.



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

They make fire resistant spray foam, that would probably be your fastest and easiest.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

After the foam sets trim it down and put a plastic escutcheon on it


----------



## brycenesbitt (Oct 22, 2012)

OP here:
I ended up patching drywall in, then using foam (using a foam gun, not those ridiculous cans that clog after 2 hours). There's no way to test it of course .


----------

